# My new review site is up



## PartyDave

Hey guys, my apologies if this isn't allowed here.

My dream has finally realised and I've launched my review site. It's still very far from complete and content is sparse/old, but please do visit www.gadgetvape.com and have a look around. I'll try my best to update content on a daily basis.

On a side note, if you would be interested in providing content, please do get in contact with me.

I look forward to seeing you there. Stay safe and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

all the best Party Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amy

Very neat, will definitely bookmark it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave

Thank you all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Can you review my ex? I personally think she was a faulty model, but i would like a second opinion

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea

All the best with the site @PartyDave
I will definitely bookmark it for future reviews.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

On a serious note, all the best @PartyDave
I look forward to your reviews

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave

SmokeyJoe said:


> Can you review my ex? I personally think she was a faulty model, but i would like a second opinion


Would you be able to provide a review sample?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA

Good luck and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave

Thank you all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

PartyDave said:


> Would you be able to provide a review sample?


I can send you one of her fingers. But it will take some time

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Sorry, that got dark very fast

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I like the layout of the website. Looks professional  All the best with your endeavour and will definitely keep an eye on the new content.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

On a side note, we have seen this many times before. New vapers thinking they will start a review channel so they going to get free stuff.
Don't know if you a new vaper etc., so hope this is not the same as before and you will be successful.
So out of interest, why not YouTube? Is that not the best way to get subscribers and then the attention of manufacturers?
There is somewhere a YouTube video where Mike Vapes, Jai Haze and some other reviewer discuss how they became reviewers. All said it took a few years of buying there own stuff and doing a few reviews per week before they got more subscribers and free stuff for reviews. Maybe search for that video

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> On a side note, we have seen this many times before. New vapers thinking they will start a review channel so they going to get free stuff.
> Don't know if you a new vaper etc., so hope this is not the same as before and you will be successful.
> So out of interest, why not YouTube? Is that not the best way to get subscribers and then the attention of manufacturers?
> There is somewhere a YouTube video where Mike Vapes, Jai Haze and some other reviewer discuss how they became reviewers. All said it took a few years of buying there own stuff and doing a few reviews per week before they got more subscribers and free stuff for reviews. Maybe search for that video


I think that he's been reviewing products for quite some time before creating the site:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-voopoo-drag-mod-drag-x.t66211/#post-844855
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/zeus-x-mesh.t65656/page-2#post-838809
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smoant-ge...-looking-forward-to-these.t65753/#post-838386

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Awesome write ups. Bookmarked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave

Thanks all, much appreciated! Traffic has seen a massive jump since posting here, you guys warm my heart!



Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> On a side note, we have seen this many times before. New vapers thinking they will start a review channel so they going to get free stuff.
> Don't know if you a new vaper etc., so hope this is not the same as before and you will be successful.
> So out of interest, why not YouTube? Is that not the best way to get subscribers and then the attention of manufacturers?
> There is somewhere a YouTube video where Mike Vapes, Jai Haze and some other reviewer discuss how they became reviewers. All said it took a few years of buying there own stuff and doing a few reviews per week before they got more subscribers and free stuff for reviews. Maybe search for that video



Thank you for your comments 

I've been vaping for quite some time, early Kangertech days and been reviewing gear for about as long. I'm a freelance journalist by trade and was doing both Reddit reviews and some freelance work for a bunch of larger review sites as well as promotional work for a few vendors like Eight Vape, Geekvape and Rincoe. While it started out as fun, it started to feel like work getting paid for writing a piece and the only gain I saw was a slowly increasing Pay Pal account.

By splitting off on my own, I no longer have the financial benefits and that lets me do what I love, because I love it. No deadlines, no politics, just writing.

Hope this brings some clarity

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Skillie@23

Bookmarked, looks great

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

